# Project OBS Chevy



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Well scanning through CL the truck that i always thought would be perfect was for sale.
Its a 1998 chevy 1500 Extra Cab short bed with 75,000 miles!
Its basically a new truck super clean, quite, comfortable.
It came with a fisher mm1 7 1/2' foot thats really rusty and doesn't work at this time, and a hook up for a sander. This has got to be the cleanest sander truck out there, tailgate is rust free along with bed. Best part is it has all paper work for plow, sander and truck.
I think we got a super deal on this thing.
Plans are:
-fix inside door handle
-Replace outer handles with Kodiak handles
-Fix the 4x4 pretty simple though
-new headlights-ordered
-towing mirrors
-tint
-paint bumpers to color match
-fix minor surface on bottom of doors
-paint flares
-bed off and por15
-strobes
-paint wheels/find PYO ones
-new tires-paint plow/get working then sell
-put mm2 blade on
Heres some pic of how it came, will update regularly as time allows.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

nice find nice and clean cant see rust is a plus on a old 15 year old truck 
also have a cab light out!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yup new led light ordered.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good and just what you wanted to boot but a 1500?....that a typo?

Good Luck with the new ride!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice find! I always liked the 88-98 Chevy's.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice project truck, keep the pic's coming.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Rubicon 327;1621080 said:


> Looks good and just what you wanted to boot but a 1500?....that a typo?
> 
> Good Luck with the new ride!


Looks like a 2500 to me.


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

ya the fact that it says *2500 on the door is a dead give away! :laughing: lol jk ive always liked those trucks also gl*


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

mikes-plow;1621853 said:


> ya the fact that it says *2500 on the door is a dead give away!*


*As are the 8-lug wheels! *


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice truck. Too bad it's a short bed


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes guys its a 2500 its a typo.
The best part is the short bed imo anything thats longbed and not 2 door or Drw is stupied ugly imo.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Made some more progress and found a bit of rust under the weather stripping on the drivers side, all good now.
These pictures aren't the end result i put rust converter on it and sanding it down more.
















Then the bottom had very little surface rust so sanded down, primed painted


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

All finished, might put some bondo to make it smooth but there's is zero rust now just pits.








Then the flares got painted turned out okay, not perfect but its 15 years old. Its 100% better then before though!
Painting them on the truck wasn't the best idea but i didn't want to break the glue holding them on.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice work so far. Painting those fender flares is a PITA. I did it on my '90, but it's easier than taking them all the way off.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Banksy;1622019 said:


> Nice work so far. Painting those fender flares is a PITA. I did it on my '90, but it's easier than taking them all the way off.


Thanks! They a PITA but its worth it. Your truck looks real good kinda inspired me to do this.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Better get that ready if you want to try it out Tuesday


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

2006Sierra1500;1622027 said:


> Better get that ready if you want to try it out Tuesday


I think its just going to be rain for us.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

durafish;1622024 said:


> Thanks! They a PITA but its worth it. Your truck looks real good kinda inspired me to do this.


Thanks. It's been a little more work than I thought it would be. Kinda like an onion! One thing leads to another thing to do. I just want to be done with the tedious work and move on to the accessories. Such as custom step bars, back rack, install switch box to operate a Whelen dual rotator and work lights.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

In NY we have a lot of trouble with the rocker panels rotting out. You can avoid that by cleaning them up from the backside and rustproofing.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

I stay on top of my OBS, it has some surface but that's it knock on wood, tomorrow I'll probably found a whole haha. Nice OBS though, that's not bad for rust, yet, and you're already on top of it, good luck, subscribing to see it keep going!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice truck, I would pass on the Kodiak handles.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

mossman381;1622213 said:


> Nice truck, I would pass on the Kodiak handles.


I don't know but I'm thinking because its a short truck they won't look good. I do like the looks of them though. The driver side handle on this truck is cracked so it has to be replaced either way.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

My drivers side handle is cracked too, on my Tahoe. Got the replacement, been sitting in the glovebox for 2 years. I gotta pop the panel off to push out a dent, so I'll probably replace it then. 

Anyways, sweet looking truck. Sure is a lot cleaner than my OBS.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

They seem to all break along with the inside handles which I had to replace already.
Thanks its cleaner then most I've seen.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Especially mine. The drivers side of mine looks almost pristine, except for some(ok maybe a lot) scratches. The passenger side on the other hand...


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow is that the back of the truck?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Passenger side rear quarter panel of my Tahoe. The same panel on the other side has no rust whatsoever.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I've never seen rust that bad. Hopefully this truck won't be like soon. Its weird for a truck that had a sander its super clean. And it was owned by a company so its not like just one person used it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

The rest of the truck isn't bad. Little paint missing on the rear passenger side door, and some surface rust but no rot from what I can see.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Same issues on the passenger side
Still need finished pics though... 
























And here is how the drivers side turned out


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

durafish;1622018 said:


> All finished, might put some bondo to make it smooth but there's is zero rust now just pits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The flares are actually all bolted on. There is a rail with stud inserted on the backside of the flare and bolts through the fender. Its real tough to find every nut on the inside of the fender. Some good masking like you did and its a lot less of a headache.

Truck looks real good. Im becoming more and more in need of an ext cab.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I took all the bolts out but It still didn't want to move. I did get some overspray but a clay bar will take care of it. Along with a detail this summer. If this was deisel like yours it would be sick but for 2k with the plow can't complain.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

No definitely not for 2k! Cant wait to see the custom mods!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

DieselSlug;1622786 said:


> No definitely not for 2k! Cant wait to see the custom mods!


Well $2200 to be exact best part previous owner bought it for 11k three years ago.
Yeah me either...


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Why such a drop if you dont mind me asking? Did he think something extreme was wrong with it?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I dont really. The 4x4 doesn't work and tires are different and plow doesn't work sometimes. And he needed the money then. He knew he was getting screwed but he didn't have to agree with the price.
Your pretty good with the obs chevys so do you know if the wiring harness is there for power windows, and or power seats?
Thanks.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey thats how yah get the deals. If the truck was a factory crank windows and bench seat truck there most likely wont be any harness's pigtailed and left vehind the door skin or under your carpet/rubber mat. Would have to get a harness from a junkyard truck or make your own. My truck is power, but i hooked up the lumbar on my 98 silverado seats with custom harnesses since they werent offered in my 94.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright I know in the nbs they almost all have the same wiring


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Made more progress very little but its done.
replaced cab light bulbs with 194 led ones. Also polished the lenses looks much better.
before








after








before with old light








after with led, not super bright but i can hook a led flasher up now. In the future i may convert them to 1watt cree amber leds which are supposedly really bright.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Waiting on the new headlights they look like these but with no amber








then paint wheels stock color grey, and paint bumpers white and maybe grill not sure about the grill though. Once its presentable and on the road its time for the fun stuff!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I put led's in my roof lights too. I like that they don't put off the heat like the standard bulbs and should last longer than the truck.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah they are in the Duramax too. They're just cheap eBay ones but the ones in the Duramax have lasted a year so for the 10 bucks for 20 Ill replace them when they go bad.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

ok guys heres an update finally.
received new lights and discovered the grill was cracks o had to wait for that to arrive. i had everything and went to disassemble the grill and the plow wires were attached so that lead to taking the 2 plug system out and installing the 3 plug. then i painted the rims, 100x better imo. Sadly this truck as a little more rust then it seemed at first, nothing major but a small hole in the floor and the drivers side extended part is starting to bubble so some new patches will be in order shortly! the frame isn't bad but defiantly need to be done. Onto the pic:
new lights minus clear corners








new on left old on right








all done


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

heres the wheels notice the over-spray boundary lol, works great though any deck of cards would work








all done also polished center cap and chrome ring








as of now...


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice job. That was the best looking front clip Chevy ever made in my opinion. Those are great trucks, I loved mine.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Now your making me want to put new headlights in the Tahoe...God knows it needs them


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks. If I didn't have a light missing I would have never changed them but I'm glad I did. Changes the whole look of the truck. They fit pretty good for being $60 not perfect but I'm happpy with them.
Next is finish the plow wiring, then it time to take the bed off and undercoat this thing a long with replace the extra cab panel. After that it only needs the 4x4 fixed and new tires. Then onto the fun stuff! Also I've noticed that it takes some pressure for the reverse to kick in but havent really driven it yet besides the street. Either way it still will be a food deal once I'm done. Only have $2,380 into as of today


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

great work!! gonna look sharp with an xblade!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

mass1589;1629000 said:


> great work!! gonna look sharp with an xblade!


It sure would but its going on the Duramax with mm2 headgear.
How's the plow doing....forgot to adjust the A frame.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oooh ic.... Plows goood but those lights man. One of te lenses popped off when i was drivn home!! I was like wtf! I turned around got it they need some work. Did you spray them with a coating?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

The hole lense popped off? They have been fine for a awhile I did glue them on in the fall. I painted the plastics with plasti dip just to freshen them up. You can peel it off if you want, just rub a hole through and start peeling in.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeaa looks like the rtv sealent is gone on the drivers side onewas only attached alil bit on the corner... Where can i get plasti dip?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

no updates but what would look better Chevy style toeing mirrors or dodge? Chevy is bolt up and the dodge you need to drill a few holes. Also dodge mirrors are about $30 cheaper.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

durafish;1629598 said:


> no updates but what would look better Chevy style toeing mirrors or dodge? Chevy is bolt up and the dodge you need to drill a few holes. Also dodge mirrors are about $30 cheaper.


Keep it chevy


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree, those obs look great with the new tow mirrors


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

durafish;1629598 said:


> no updates but what would look better Chevy style toeing mirrors or dodge? Chevy is bolt up and the dodge you need to drill a few holes. Also dodge mirrors are about $30 cheaper.


I always wanted the Dodge mirrors, but the bubble blind spot mirror is very small and in the top corner when flipped down on them. On the Chevy mirrors its large and at the bottom so its very easy to use! Im going to eventually get a set of Chevy tow power/turn signal mirrors off ebay, like 210 bucks!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

durafish;1628874 said:


> ok guys heres an update finally.
> received new lights and discovered the grill was cracks o had to wait for that to arrive. i had everything and went to disassemble the grill and the plow wires were attached so that lead to taking the 2 plug system out and installing the 3 plug. then i painted the rims, 100x better imo. Sadly this truck as a little more rust then it seemed at first, nothing major but a small hole in the floor and the drivers side extended part is starting to bubble so some new patches will be in order shortly! the frame isn't bad but defiantly need to be done. Onto the pic:
> new lights minus clear corners
> 
> ...


One other suggestion here is to re align your wiper arms. It cleans up the truck tremendously! Just take the cowl off and check for worn parts/play.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha yup those have been taken care of. Had to take them off the paint the arms so I did it at the same time.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

figured id just give an update. Haven't really done anything to it but its been working great. The gas mileage is bad though. 
so i have two options
1) sell it and either get another duramax or a 3500hd dump. It runs and drives like a dream but the ac doesn't work and the mpg sucks. What would you guys pay for this truck. has low miles too, about 100,000 but the speed o is off so prob less miles.
2) keep it do the few things i want like tow mirrors, tint, bumpers, por15 the frame (already have the paint)
what would you do?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

double post


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd keep it unless you can find a truck that clean. Its a truck lol, MPG is gonna suck.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

But for a daily driver it just doesn't work 100 bucks every otheer day isn't cool.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Good point. You could always get something like this to run around in as well unless you absolutely need a truck.

http://worcester.craigslist.org/cto/3912146047.html


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

No need a truck. I know ill never be able to get something that gets good mpg but the Duramax getting 18-20 is a lot better then this 10-12.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Your not going to sell that truck for enough to guy a duramax. Even a high mileage one. With diesel cost higher than gas you have to run it a lot to come out ahead.

That is a really clean chevy. I would have a hard time selling it but you should do what you want to do. Life it to short to not have things that make us happy


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

its not something that i need and i think i can $5000 for it. There just not many out there in this condition especially up north. And that's the reason i don't want to sell it. Ill never find one in this condition again for the price. If it wasn't for the fuel mileage there wouldn't be a question about not keeping it. Selling would be hard but id rather sell then let it sit and go to nothing.

I bought a 01 duramax for 4000 but sold it which i wish i didn't. And then when i saw it for sale again with efi and a bunch more work done to it for 6500 (what i sold it for) i really wish i bought it. I think with enough time i can find another duramax for cheap but it will need work and have miles.
the amount of fuel ive put into this thing is unreal like way over 1000 in less then two months.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

A $4000 duramax is going to be rusted out and probably over the 200k mark in miles. Not going to find one as clean as the truck you have for anywhere near $6000-$7000. To get a really good LB7 you need to pay like $9000. Just my opinion I guess.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

The one I had wasn't bad had 200,00 miles but that's fine. I don't care about rust as long as its not bad ill replace corners/rockers etc just rot on frames I'm not about. I agree with a good lb7 being alteast 9000..


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I wish I could sell my 1500 out right and I would buy that in 6 seconds for $5000. That truck is beautiful, great work on cleaning it up.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Does it have the 454 or 350? When I had my 3500 with a 454 I was getting like 10mpg. If you have the 350 you should be getting better than that. What gears does it have? Maybe an economy tune. I am sure they must have that for those truck now.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I was reading an AB thread a couple days ago and he put a Nelson PCM in his 2000. 2-3 MPG increase I think it was, plus a power increase.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

It has the 350. Im not sure about the gearing. One problem though if you put it in 4wd is doenst feel like it engages but we tried it in the the snow where 2wd wouldn't work it went right up. What could cause this maybe the rear end is not stock. The speedo is off a percentage too.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

2006Sierra1500;1639606 said:


> I was reading an AB thread a couple days ago and he put a Nelson PCM in his 2000. 2-3 MPG increase I think it was, plus a power increase.


have a link?


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

10-12mpg does seem a little low. Should be more like 12-14mpg. With the money your going to be putting into finding a d-max and fixing it up you could buy a lot of gas for this rig. One of the large killers i bet is due to the fact it only has a 26 gallon tank and not the 34, so you really do need to stop and fill every other day. These OBS chevys are darn simple and besides maybe some front end parts here and there you shouldn't have much trouble with that rig. Also don't need to worry about winter additives, plugging it in and things like that. my next truck is gonna be a gas job, unless i got a deal on a Diesel that i cant refuse.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

durafish;1639612 said:


> It has the 350. Im not sure about the gearing. One problem though if you put it in 4wd is doenst feel like it engages but we tried it in the the snow where 2wd wouldn't work it went right up. What could cause this maybe the rear end is not stock. The speedo is off a percentage too.


Since this truck is a 98' it wont have the thermo-actuator int the front diff. It has the upgraded electronic version (i have one waiting to swap into my truck). Sometimes when they start going they don't engage all the way or are slow to If your 4wd light on the floor (or dash if its the LT) comes on it should be engaged.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea I know but gas is just not want I like. No power bad milage etc. I'v never pluged the Duramaxes in. I think I'm going to keep it, has low miles clean and a good second truck. If I cam tune it for a little more mpgs and power ill be real happy. I think ill tint it soon and get mirrors then look for tires. Needs a rear bumper bad too. It was a little dented but I just backed right into the trailer lol.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Lights comes but it makes all sorts of noises just drivin straight, haven't really looked into it yet.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

anyone think it would look de-molded? and maybe nnbs badges?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

They look better without the molding but on older trucks you have to watch out for paint work. If you have an ugly paint line after you take off the molding it would look better with the molding.

Should be a code in the glove box that will tell you what gears you have. If you are getting that kind of mileage I would say you have the 4.10. Tire from the factory should have been 245's. Looks like you have two different tires front and back. I would not recommend that because different manufactures have slight variances in tire sizes. Even though they say the same size on the sidewall. Looking at the pics the front tires look bigger but that might just be the pic.

I would get tow mirrors and the Nelson PCM and then decide what you want to do with it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I like it the way it is.

http://www.nelsonperformance.com/tuning.htm


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

heres a decent duramax http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3944032032.html


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like a good truck but I have been to see way to many things that look good in pics to find out the seller forgot to tell me that it had a problem. Another thing is the seller says hardly anything about it not even that it runs good. You would have to go look at it and drive it.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I would never buy something without looking over real good but duramaxes are out for decent money just have to look and not be picky.
I need some quick opinions, how would a safety rack on this truck, the kind with expanding metal.
I wish i had the resources and skills to do what you do (mossman381) but i dont and found one of these brand new local for $100.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

durafish;1639809 said:


> I would never buy something without looking over real good but duramaxes are out for decent money just have to look and not be picky.
> I need some quick opinions, how would a safety rack on this truck, the kind with expanding metal.
> I wish i had the resources and skills to do what you do (mossman381) but i dont and found one of these brand new local for $100.


I know you wouldn't buy it without looking at it. I am just saying the injectors could be going out on that truck. That is a $2000 job if you do it yourself. $4000 if you have a dealer do it. That would make that truck an $8000-$10000 investment not just $6000. You really don't know the facts on that truck. Just a pic and price. And today with so many liars, that does not mean much in my book.

I would have to see the safety rack, but I really don't like the expanded metal ones.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/3934291425.html is sandblasted and painted. I would put two leds on the top facing back and 2 led floods facing back too. Then maybe a vertex or something on the side.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

That rack is not what I was expecting. With the lights I think it would look pretty good.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I think it will look good and ill have a place to put lights. Next are some mirrors, how would these look on the mirros?http://www.strobesnmore.com/Nova-Wide-Angle-SLULTRA-LEDs.html 
these would also be the ones i put on the rack, i have one on the atv and its wicked bright, thin, and looks slick.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Got the rack installed before the t-storms came in. It was for a ford so the mounting holes where differnt but i just drilled new ones and had to drill in the bed for j-bolts. Came out good i think.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You work fast man 

Have you ordered the tow mirrors yet? That will make a big improvement.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha. Not yet a member had some for sale I was going to get but then I didn't know if I was to keep so I backed out. Ill see of he still has them and then order them. 
Those leds tails that you have, are they really bright? I was thinking about getting them and hooking a flasher to them.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

So i know i was all over the place but i got board and posted it on CL for 6800 (seems high) but ive been getting a few responses. If i get 6000 ill be thrilled and start hunting for a duramax down south so theres no rust. But there will be miles, i can get a lbz for less then 10,000 but has 250,000-300,000 miles.
its going to be hard seeing it leave as its a clean obs chevy but its not what i really want so why keep it i guess?? Ill be keeping the rack though


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

My led taillights are super bright but they are red. Around here you can't have a flashing red light.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Sad day, sold the truck. $6000 without the backrack and plow wiring.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You have a duramax listed in your sig?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

He had a Duramax before


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea always had a duramax. I know this is going to the dark side but im thinking about a powerstroke. I know this is really going to the dark side but i really want a 6.0 but they are $$$$. Ive been seeing a couple 7.3 99-newer for less the 6000 have bed rot though. Doing some research on these so im familiar with what to look for.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I wouldn't. You've had good luck with GM...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Why didn't you drive your duramax for mileage then? You got a good price for the truck but I would have kept a clean one like that especially if I already had a dmax.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

want to keep the duramax a clean duramax and keep the miles down it does have around 240,000 though. its real clean except the drivers side bed is starting to bubble.
But for 6 grand i couldnt say no, i only paid 2600 with the plow and thats after i did everything to it.
I dont know i kinda like flippin trucks


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would stay away from anything with a blue oval on it


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

mossman381;1640577 said:


> I would stay away from anything with a blue oval on it


I know i should but they can be had cheap and parts are everywhere. 
Who knows though i could end up with anything besides a dodge. If the price is right for the truck then its mine.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

Theres nothing wrong with a 7.3 if you look it over very carefully before you buy it. Things to look out for are how's the oil pan? They are notorious for rusting out ts a 1500-2000 repair. Obviously the transmission. Make sure it runs good and smooth. The preventative maintenance is pretty easy to do on them and they dont have nearly as many problems with injectors as the d-maxes. If you buy a good running 7.3 and change oil and filters every 5-6 thousand miles you will have one hell of a truck.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Been a while since i checked in to see your progress. Someone got a nice truck for sure! Hope you can find something more what your looking for. My brother bought a 2001 F350 a few months ago, thing is a beast! Lately he has been having some issues with the trans, only letting him use 1st gear. Had to swap out some valve bodys or something, now it shifts through all gears but hard!

As you can tell, he hasn't grown up yet sporting dual whips with no cb attached.

This truck looks real nice from the outside, but the underside is very rusty along with drivers rocker gone and passenger starting. I really do like the looks of these trucks though.

Not that i want you to go darkside on us!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea the buyer loved it. Was his first truck, really liked the lights. I didn't really want to sell it but for that price I couldnt not sell it. I could end up with another obs Chevy if the price is right.


----------

